# My old man Temp passed last night...



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

We lost our little old man Templeton last night. If you've seen post from me this guy was a miracle and was ancient, he was right around 4 years old and was lucky enough to die of old age well loved for his second chance at life. He was a super special rat that we adopted from a place that rescues lab test rats. He took his last breath in bed with me while I rubbed his little head and tried to comfort him at around 2am. He was such a sweet little guy and I will miss him dearly. Thank you New Life Animal Sanctuary for rescuing him, saving this guys life and sending him our way, he meant the world to us.
We love and will miss you Templeton 

Jason


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

hugs


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry  
It sounds like he lived a wonderful and long life though


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm sorry, too. 
You have looked after him amazingly well until his very last breath and set such a great example how far care and love can go. 
I'm sad that there will be no more stories of your old man that eats like a horse but glad that he had such a good life.


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

As a person who used to work in biomedical research around lab rats, I am so thankful that there are places who give some of them a second chance by re-homing. Often, when there is "no more use" for the rat he gets euthanized, even though it isn't necessary for the research itself. It's just that there is nowhere else for him (or her) to go. I understand it can be complicated to re-home a rat who grew up in such a specific environment, and most labs just don't care enough (or have the time or money) to spend the extra effort, but it still breaks my heart. 

Your rat lived to an amazingly old age, and was clearly well loved. Thank you for caring about him and making him happy.


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, it was very rough to watch him go for me as I pet his little head and said goodbye. We were extremely close because of how much care he required the last few weeks, it seemed like we were together all the time. We buried him last night next to his two younger brothers in our back yard and had his other brother with us as well and loved on him intently last night. He is the same ripe old age as Temp, but doesn't show any signs of age, so it's now time for us to focus on him and give him all the love he deserves.

I too will miss the amazing times of seeing Templeton eat so much food for how disabled he was towards the end, it always blew our minds.

And yes Topple, these rescue lab rats are just as precious if not more then breeder rats, I'm definitely not pushing any agenda here, just saying there are a lot of places that rescue these rats and need new homes with loving people for the second chapter of their lives. I will always adopt lab rat rescues because they deserve love after what they've been through and are just as sweet. They are a little more work up front because of how sacred they are of humans, but you'd be surprised how they can turn around and have a health loving life with their owners.

Anyway, as I said, now you're all going to have to start hearing about my last old ancient boy Gus (Augustus), he's the same age as Templeton, a freak of nature 

Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

I have just read Templetons story that is amazing! He was definitely loved and he knew it. What an amazing age and life he had by being rescued by you! RIP Templeton 💙


----------

